# IBCC Equivalence Form Concern



## Crusader (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello,
My name is Saniah, and I am Canadian citizen. I recently obtained my high school diploma and I am planning to apply to a medical school in Pakistan. While filling out the IBCC equivalence form, I realized that I need to provide a "Documentary evidence of studies aboard" or more specifically the "Original passport, and attested photocopies of country concerned..."
Although I have been residing in Canada for a while, I haven't applied for a Canadian passport. I have no problem in doing so now, other than that the process might take up to two weeks. I, however, do have my Canadian citizenship certificate. Can I substitute this document for my passport as a proof of studies aboard? #confused


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

if they asked passport then they will only accept copy of passport...u have to go to pakistan anyways so why not get a passport....they could issue u a passport in one day if u apply to that urgent thingy but it kinda cost little more than the regular one.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ur gona need that passport photocopy


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, the Passport copy is necessary. U can email them for more info but i doubt that they will even reply. Anyway, if u can get ur passport made, two weeks are better than nothing!


----------



## inshaal91 (Jul 4, 2008)

hi i would like to tell you that don't waist your time on IBBC because they never do your equelency even if you bribe them my sister who had distinction in her o levels in Faisalabad and then we came to usa and she kept a 4.0 gpa but ibbc never gave her equalency but still she got into aku because she is a very good student ​


----------



## WAQASILYAS (Mar 22, 2008)

is there any medical school in pak. that doesn't require IBCC qualification.
thanks for the help


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

For foreigners, all colleges require the certificate. But if u have SAT II results handy, u can skip this step maybe!!


----------



## Crusader (Dec 24, 2007)

How does the application process differ for Canadian students? I understand that foreigners (assuming they are American) can substitue the SAT II results for entry test. Since Canadian students do not have a SAT II test, are they obliged to write the entry test?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes there are only one alternate option which is submitting the SAT II results in place of the regular entry test. Since u do not have the SAT II grades u will have to take the test. Why is there no SAT II in Canada?? Even Pakistani students can submit SAT II results and get spared from the entry test.


----------



## Crusader (Dec 24, 2007)

For some reason, we don't write it. After successful completion of high school (30 credits and a mandatory Literacy test taken in grade 10), we go onto University or College based solely on our grades achieved in different classes. That's about it. We are not required to write any other form of tests... which is somewhat of a sad realization now. #sad


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, then entry test is compulsory for u!!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

IBCC people are worse than the devil. they look at every single period of everything you submit. its like they spend most of their time looking for something to give you a problem with


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

inshaal91 said:


> hi i would like to tell you that don't waist your time on IBBC because they never do your equelency even if you bribe them my sister who had distinction in her o levels in Faisalabad and then we came to usa and she kept a 4.0 gpa but ibbc never gave her equalency but still she got into aku because she is a very good student ​





WAQASILYAS said:


> is there any medical school in pak. that doesn't require IBCC qualification.
> thanks for the help





Xero said:


> For foreigners, all colleges require the certificate. But if u have SAT II results handy, u can skip this step maybe!!


* EVERY medical school in Pakistan requires an IBCC certificate.* Even if you take the SAT IIs you still require an IBCC certificate. It's best to get this hassle out of the way at the time you are submitting applications because if the school asks you to present it at a later date(any time during the 5 yr program) and you can't get one made from IBCC they will kick you out of the college.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Crusader said:


> How does the application process differ for Canadian students? I understand that foreigners (assuming they are American) can substitue the SAT II results for entry test. Since Canadian students do not have a SAT II test, are they obliged to write the entry test?





Crusader said:


> For some reason, we don't write it. After successful completion of high school (30 credits and a mandatory Literacy test taken in grade 10), we go onto University or College based solely on our grades achieved in different classes. That's about it. We are not required to write any other form of tests... which is somewhat of a sad realization now. #sad


Although you aren't required to take the SAT IIs to attend college in Canada there are still SAT II testing centers in Canada. You can find the closest test center to you here: Test Center Code Search - SAT Test Center Codes


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Thnx MedGrunt, about the SAT II thingy!


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

In the IBCC Equivilence form that i printed from their website, i want to know what does *N.I.C* mean in the form. i simply can not figure it out, is it something to do with birth????


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Iqra786 said:


> In the IBCC Equivilence form that i printed from their website, i want to know what does *N.I.C* mean in the form. i simply can not figure it out, is it something to do with birth????


*N*ational *I*dentity *C*ard.

If you're a foreigner, you can also use a NICOP, which stands for National Identity Card for Overseas Pakistanis (which you can get from your local Pakistani counsulate or embassy)


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

thnx once again
#yes


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

For NIC one has to be 18 above, but i am still 17 1/2. then can i send my parents NIC card, and what does tenderer mean as they want attested copy of applicant/parent and tenderer? thus does this mean i can send my OR my parents NIC.


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

If u r underage u can submit ur FORM 'B'. If u have ur form B handy they will accept it otherwise ask them if they will accept the parent's ID cards?


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok, does IBCC take the marks u earned in class and equvilize them, or do they take and consider ur Regents scores only??


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

i just found out my equivalence..and im from canada...guess what dey are deducting 20% from canadian students this year.....this is guna be such a jeapordyy now


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

Xero said:


> Yes there are only one alternate option which is submitting the SAT II results in place of the regular entry test. Since u do not have the SAT II grades u will have to take the test. Why is there no SAT II in Canada?? Even Pakistani students can submit SAT II results and get spared from the entry test.


 
okay.... question!!

i thought that we didn't have to take entry test unless we apllied for merit or something:?#confused 
i'm from canada too and dun have SAT II, so do i have to write the test no matter wa???

and plus did anyone write it?? is it hard??#eek #confused 

plz help!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

SM125 said:


> okay.... question!!
> 
> i thought that we didn't have to take entry test unless we apllied for merit or something:?#confused
> i'm from canada too and dun have SAT II, so do i have to write the test no matter wa???
> ...


Depending on where you are applying you may have to take SAT II exams. Government schools do not require SAT IIs, but some private schools do. You need to find out the specific requirements of every private school you want to apply to.

In the case of private schools some will allow you to take the entrance exam in place of SAT II scores.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

and if u're canadian, and you have taken and cleared your 'provincial exams' , ask the administration to consider thsoe marks in lieu of Sat II ... some private colleges might work something out or else, one option would be to give the entrance exam instead, as MedGrunt correctly mentioned above


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

ooo i ccc... Thanx guys...#grin 

umm... can i ask sumthin else if u don't mind??

is it true that the IBCC ppl take 20% off of the average mark for students in US and Canada?#confused


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

yes, they deduct 20percent of ur total #yes


----------



## SM125 (Jul 19, 2008)

tsk..... Damn it!!!...

thanx for the help danny!!

wa med college do u go to??


----------

